# VRI now TPI



## silentg (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, I received an email from trading places informing me I have a bonus week with them. I signed in with my VRI user name and password. While looking at affiliated resorts my Holly Tree Resort was not listed as a resort with TPI. Is Holly 
Tree still in VRI? Or TPI? I know it is affiliated with II. Just need to clarify where my week is at. I already exchanged this years week and it shows in my history. 
Thank you for explanation. Just want to know where my week will go should I chose to exchange it next year?
Silentg


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2016)

*Not exactly...*



silentg said:


> Hi, I received an email from trading places informing me I have a bonus week with them. I signed in with my VRI user name and password. While looking at affiliated resorts my Holly Tree Resort was not listed as a resort with TPI. Is Holly
> Tree still in VRI? Or TPI? I know it is affiliated with II. Just need to clarify where my week is at. I already exchanged this years week and it shows in my history.
> Thank you for explanation. Just want to know where my week will go should I chose to exchange it next year?
> Silentg



TPI Rep did not choose to answer your inquiry of 2 months ago now, but the fact is that TPI has actually *always* been the "platform" operating (behind the scenes) for VRI's "VRI*ety" program anyhow (VRI*ety being the internal exchange program open to interval owners at VRI-managed resorts). 

There was overt indication from VRI (a press release sent out to VRI-managed resort BoD's) some months ago that "changes were coming soon" (reportedly commencing in "the second quarter of 2016", to be precise). My assumption (it was *just* an assumption on my part) was that these "big changes" would essentially just be a "merging" of all the TPI and VRI"ety deposit inventory, making *all* of the inventory of *both* entities available to *all* members of *both* VRI*ety and TPI (unlike previously). 
If correct, that's not a particularly huge or meaningful change (IMnsHO) --- but it would certainly explain what you are observing and reporting now.


----------

